# Beersmith question



## scooterism (20/12/19)

I bought the full version a few years ago and then got suckered into paying the subscription for a year or two.

I have whenever I did it canned the auto sub, but now BS have reverted back to the trial version.

Is this right?, I was under the impression that the sub was for updates and wotnot.

If I paid for the full version should I not still have a full license?


----------



## razz (20/12/19)

Beersmith3 came out a little while back scooterism. Everyone has to pay for 3.


----------



## scooterism (20/12/19)

I did upgrade to 3..


----------



## Kev R (20/12/19)

Try Brewfather unless you need to link to a Tilt ect you can use the free version. A lot easier to use. Haven't opened my Beersmith for ages.


----------



## Nullnvoid (21/12/19)

Beersmith is old news.

Brewfather is where it is at now. So much more intuitive, easy to use and much better than Beer Smith. It's also getting updated very regularly and you can make suggestions directly to the guy who makes it and he takes it on board.


----------



## scooterism (21/12/19)

Okey dokey, I'll take a look.
But just for peace of mind am I right with my BS question?


----------



## scooterism (21/12/19)

OMG, it all just seems to work!
Brewfather, never looked at it before, banged my recipe in about 10 minutes on the PC, connected to my Smartpid, and sent the recipe to it.
Fired up the Samsung tablet, went to the BF app, my login in was already there and away I go!

Finally, some seamless integration cos' I ain't no fan of fuckery.

My only gripe is that it uses a sub-model aswell..


----------



## Danscraftbeer (21/12/19)

scooterism said:


> Okey dokey, I'll take a look.
> But just for peace of mind am I right with my BS question?


Software has taken an evil turn as in milking customers. Not just BS many things. I'm fighting to make my (accounting software I wont name) work for as long as possible because as soon as I update I'm locked into being gouged $50-$100 every month for the rest of my life using it. That's goes from approx ~$500 one off purchase 8 years ago to $600 - $1200 every year. All on this Con that you need to keep updating which is bullshit. You don't. If you don't pay every month it stops working (you get locked out basically) until you keep paying up. Its extortion in my opinion. It boils my blood this world we live in were we are as Cattle for the economy etc. When you buy something you own it. You don't have to keep buying a car or updating anything with gimmicks and updates you dont need until its your choice to do so. I'm still using BS2 and I wont update because of this scenario. It does everything I need to make beer and I can update by manually adding in extra info or ingredients etc.
ps I'm not directly having a go at BS I love the program its lifts an amateur home brewer like me up to intermediate/advanced levels but just the age we live in were this kind of thing becomes the norm. Best way to avoid it is don't go the online dependent software route if you possible can. But this is the way they lock the populous into routine of Milking the cattle etc. 
$0.02


----------



## scooterism (21/12/19)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Software has taken an evil turn as in milking customers. Not just BS many things. I'm fighting to make my (accounting software I wont name) work for as long as possible because as soon as I update I'm locked into being gouged $50-$100 every month for the rest of my life using it. That's goes from approx ~$500 one off purchase 8 years ago to $600 - $1200 every year. All on this Con that you need to keep updating which is bullshit. You don't. If you don't pay every month it stops working (you get locked out basically) until you keep paying up. Its extortion in my opinion. It boils my blood this world we live in were we are as Cattle for the economy etc. When you buy something you own it. You don't have to keep buying a car or updating anything with gimmicks and updates you dont need until its your choice to do so. I'm still using BS2 and I wont update because of this scenario. It does everything I need to make beer and I can update by manually adding in extra info or ingredients etc.
> ps I'm not directly having a go at BS I love the program its lifts an amateur home brewer like me up to intermediate/advanced levels but just the age we live in were this kind of thing becomes the norm. Best way to avoid it is don't go the online dependent software route if you possible can. But this is the way they lock the populous into routine of Milking the cattle etc.
> $0.02



I'm with you on this my friend.

It's kinda shitty when you think about, let's take Netflix, you pay a monthly sub and you get a constant stream of new content monthly but software this isn't the case. Sodomy, is what it is.


----------



## huez (21/12/19)

Brewfather for the win. I'd still contact beersmith because that doesn't sound right , i cancelled my subscription and i still have the full version of 3, although i no longer use it....


----------



## Danscraftbeer (21/12/19)

scooterism said:


> I'm with you on this my friend.
> 
> It's kinda shitty when you think about, let's take Netflix, you pay a monthly sub and you get a constant stream of new content monthly but software this isn't the case. Sodomy, is what it is.


Wait and watch it blends with hardware. Like cars in the future. Buy it outright its good for 12 months. Then you need to take it into the workshop for service updates and pay up, every month! Or your car stops working and will lock you out literally! All you can do is look at it. Not use it. Your locked out. WTF? Wake up world.


----------

